# Finn again..and again and again! (VERY image heavy!)



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Because I can't seem to stop taking pictures of my boy *lol*

14 months old now! 



Still only one testicle dropped. Pretty much assuming he's a unilateral cryptorchid at this point, though my vet wants to give him until the end of summer before going in after it, since his first testicle didn't drop until he was almost 8 months. le sigh


So! Not a proper bath here, just rinsed off from the sweaty day....






















































(Dammit, stop taking pictures of me, I'm tired of posing)









































































Love this picture:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

And more! haha.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

OMG, he's SOOO cute!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Very pretty! Is he a Gypsy? How tall is he? He looks so much more muscular than my 14 month old.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

2horses said:


> Very pretty! Is he a Gypsy? How tall is he? He looks so much more muscular than my 14 month old.


 Thanks! He's 3/4 Shire and 1/4 Paint. He's 15.1 hh right now, string test puts him at 18.2 hh at maturity. (I kinda doubt he'll make that much height though)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He's looking SO good! I love him with his summer coat, he looks like a classy little man! Heehee


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

You sure do have yourself a looker there indy! If I had a baby that pretty, i would wear out my camera!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hehe thanks ladies! To be honest if he looked like a rock I'd still adore him, he is such a wonderful little babydoll. He has the best personality, all those pictures once I turned him loose, I was having to chase him off because he just wants to follow me around. Every time I step out the door he hollers to me and comes running over to the fence. He's a puppy.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I can't believe the change he's made in such a short time!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Drifter, I know huh? :shock: It's crazy, like he made a big jump from fluffy baby to real horse all at once.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

is he a clydstale?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

mistygirl said:


> is he a clydstale?


she said what he is onthe other page. I think she said hes a shire X paint


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

No, he's 3/4 Shire and 1/4 Paint.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> she said what he is onthe other page. I think she said hes a shire X paint


YES, thank you! :lol:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow he's a real cutie  Is it possible for him to breed another horse? Just curious how that works x]


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> Wow he's a real cutie  Is it possible for him to breed another horse? Just curious how that works x]


So far he shows no interest, but it potentially is possible, he hasn't been gelded yet, which is why he is separated out when my girls are in heat. By the end of summer, one way or another, whether or not the testicle is descended we will geld him - if it doesn't drop on it's own the vet will go in after it. I have no interest in having a stallion, and Finn is too good a colt to let go to waste by not getting his brain surgery!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> So far he shows no interest, but it potentially is possible, he hasn't been gelded yet, which is why he is separated out when my girls are in heat. By the end of summer, one way or another, whether or not the testicle is descended we will geld him - if it doesn't drop on it's own the vet will go in after it. I have no interest in having a stallion, and Finn is too good a colt to let go to waste by not getting his brain surgery!


Ah I see  I thought they could breed with only one dropped.. just wasn't 100% positive.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He is going to be a tank! will be exciting to see how big her turns out to be. Really hoping for you guys his nutsie drops because it's one expensive surgery to get done. Keep us posted on his growing with lots of pics!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> He is going to be a tank! will be exciting to see how big her turns out to be. Really hoping for you guys his nutsie drops because it's one expensive surgery to get done. Keep us posted on his growing with lots of pics!


Nutsie number two made it's debut! See my thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/houston-we-have-testicle-56694/#post653537

I'm so stupidly happy about this right now *lol*


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

One of the colts I've been working with didn't start dropping til he was 18 months old; he dropped his second one around March i think it was, which was one month before his 2 year old birthday...some just take longer to 'get there'. Oh and he was still showing interest in the owner's mares too, even with only "one" there...hahaha

Your guy is gorgeous...you're lucky you're too far away from me, or he might just wind up in my barn...haha


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> One of the colts I've been working with didn't start dropping til he was 18 months old; he dropped his second one around March i think it was, which was one month before his 2 year old birthday...some just take longer to 'get there'.
> 
> Your guy is gorgeous...you're lucky you're too far away from me, or he might just wind up in my barn...haha


Well see, and everyone told me that, some take as long as two years to drop.....I wasn't that worried that the first one didn't drop until the end of his seventh month, but when his gelding date came and went and had to be delayed, and all the fuss making sure to separate him whenever Misty came in heat (which I SWEAR is constantly, the little ho), I had started to get worried - started reading up on cryptorchids and all the medsites state they HAVE to be completely dropped by 5 months or are a crypto....started to freak me out I guess and I was just certain he wasn't going to drop that other one at this point. Pleased as punch!

Thanks for the compliment, I adore him! Gonna drive me crazy waiting several more years before I can start him under saddle. You can start them under harness sooner, right? :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You could drive him next year as a 2 year old with no problems... Best wishes with him...he's a lovely looking horse already


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

NOW I'm jealous! All those hoof pics just didn't do him justice for some reason...<GG>

..& from the little you can tell from those pics, his feet look fine for his size ;-)


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

aww what a cutie =)


----------

